# Gender swaying?



## PearDrops20

I would be blessed to have either gender & i know its not as important as the health and well being of the baby. 
But my OH already has 2 boys (we have one together & he has another from a previous relationship) so if we were to have another (i think he's undecided now :( ) a girl would be lovely.
Has anyone thought of doing gender swaying when TTC?
Or has anyone done it and has it worked for you?

:flower:


----------



## ambition

I'm trying to gender sway right now, for a boy. I'm following a diet and taking supplements. I just started this so I will wait till January/February to ttc. Hoping we get our babies!! :)


----------



## PearDrops20

I will keep my fingers crossed for you :) 
I've only just started looking into it so i am interested in seeing if it really does work or if its just the luck of the draw lol
:flower:


----------



## ambition

genderdreaming.com has a lot of info about it, don't know if you've looked into that website yet. Check it out if you haven't, I recommend it to anyone who's trying this!


----------



## MamaByrd

I think we're going to definitely try swaying for a boy for our first. Some of the things we plan on trying are TTC according to the Chinese Gender Calendar & DTD the day of O & the days following. I've heard lots of positive results from both.

Good luck!


----------



## madseasons

I did gender swaying for a boy the first time, and I got my boy :thumbup: I don't know if that was why, but it worked for us. I will be swaying for a boy again this time around, but since we got our boy the first time around, we are fine with whatever this one will be. 

We were okay if it ended up a girl the first time, don't get me wrong in any way, but we were super happy that it was a boy. :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I didn't sway, but according to all the swaying stuff I should have been having a girl, I got a boy, I would consider swaying for my next though, even though I know it only helps the odds slightly


----------



## PearDrops20

Thats a good website, i've only read a little bit of it and i'm already having abit of information overload :haha: 
I've always wanted two children regardless of gender :) I think my OH is leaning more towards having a girl because he's had two sons but we wouldn't mind either way. 
I can't really remember what happened when i conceived my son but i did eat a lot of red meat and salty stuff :shrug:

We shall all see what happens :)


----------



## pumpkim

katherinegrey said:


> I didn't sway, but according to all the swaying stuff I should have been having a girl, I got a boy, I would consider swaying for my next though, even though I know it only helps the odds slightly

WSS

We didn't sway but all the 'stars' pointed to a girl. We got a boy. I don't believe in any of it. What will be will be but have fun trying&#9786;


----------



## MUMOF5

Id like a boy to even out the numbers a little, but would be ecstatic with either :)


----------



## KelseyK

I have 2 boys and I will be gender swaying for a girl!!!!


----------



## jj84

KelseyK said:


> I have 2 boys and I will be gender swaying for a girl!!!!

What are you planning to do?


----------



## bumpin2012

We unintentionally swayed for a girl (DH did something stupid 3 days before O, and I was SUPER mad until a few days after O) We are having a girl :)


----------



## PearDrops20

Wow thats pretty good :D


----------



## MissN8

I will be gender swaying for a girl. going to try and not have sex at ovulation date but before that date instead but as long as healthy that's all that matters, no harm in trying though.


----------



## PearDrops20

Yeah we're going to do that & i'm going to have less red meat as i have tonnes :haha: & eat a bit more yoghurt and cheese (well dairy in general) 

I also need to start eating healthier anyways as at the moment i'm just lazy in the kitchen :)


----------



## KelseyK

I'm so confused about how to time for a girl.. I know that the popular method is to BD a few days before you O but I have also read something about BDing the day after O... Anyone heard of this? I think it is called 0+12 or something


----------



## PearDrops20

Yeah I think I read about that on the gender dreaming website, i'll have to go back and read up about it lol


----------



## Emiloo

I don't think we'll be doing any gender swaying, especially for our first. We have said though that we will keep going until we have both genders! We want about 4 children, so hopefully we will get our wish!


----------



## PearDrops20

Wow I'm sure you'll have a mix fingers crossed :) 
Our second will be our last so I am hoping for a girl so we have one of each which is why I thought about gender swaying but I'm not going to put any pressure on us to do it by the book etc As long as bubs is healthy thats the main thing :flower:


----------



## MamaByrd

From what I've learned from charting, I thought the day after O was completely unfertile? No? I may be wrong :haha:


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi all! DH and I are planning a pink sway for this fall. We are going to follow Ingender. I never really knew about swaying but once I read the site I realized it's obvious why I got my two handsome guys :). I unknowingly swayed blue both times!


----------



## PearDrops20

Oooo Please let us know how it goes for you luvmyfam :) 

I haven't looked into charting yet, I'll start doing that closer to the time i think otherwise i may just confuse myself! :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

We'll be swaying for :pink: next time. We'd be happy with either gender as long as we have a happy and healthy bub and I love my little guy and would be thrilled to have another boy, but it would be lovely to have at least one girl and I would feel better for knowing that I at least gave it my best shot. We want three children, so my fingers are crossed that at least one of the next two children that we have ends up being a girl. :haha:

We unintentionally swayed for :blue: with DS (he was a happy accident), so we'll have to see how intentionally swaying for a girl works this next time. :blush:

We plan to use a BabyComp fertility monitor, though I'm not sure which gender swaying site we will be using.


----------



## ds0910

We will be swaying for a girl in May! I will be doing the "girl diet" and trying to time bding to at least avoiding ovulation day and after. If I knew how to chary and wasn't confused with basal body tep and CM and placement and softness of the cervix ect.......confuses the crap out of me lol. So I will just start using the ovulation predictor tests next month each month and try to get the idea of when I ovulate then when it's time I will use them to avoid O. Also I read if you get OH to take a hot bath before nding it helps sway for girls, the heat supposedly kills a lot of the boy sperm and gives the girlies a better chance. It'll be fun trying anyway lol


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi. I didn't sway for either of my girls ( never heard of it at those times) but according to the days we bd ( at ovulation) it should've been boy, and I have two girls! Also, the Chinese gender predictor was wrong for me both times too. ( I know someone mentioned that in here) I'm sure we all understand that these things don't guarantee you a certain gender, just increase the odds... And even then does it really increase the odds? Who knows! 
One interesting thing I heard ( read maybe) was that guys sperm is biased. Not all men have 50% girls sperm 50% male sperm, it's biased to one more than the other (ex 65% girl, 45% male) not sure how true it is, but makes sense that its not perfectly 50/50. Something I never even thought about until I read it. Anyhow, just food for thought. Good luck to all you ladies! It is very interesting science....


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually, you're right about that, Jules. Some guys are pretty much 50/50, but many of them actually produce more of one than the other. Genetics will generally tell you which one your guy probably leans toward (if he has all sisters then you're likely to get girls or vice versa if he has all brothers). My DF is probably about 50/50 though as he technically has three sisters (he only keeps in touch with one as the other two were from his father's previous marriage and they don't keep in contact with him) and two angel brothers (2nd trimester stillbirths). Women are actually also more receptive of one type of sperm or the other depending on their diet, which is why experts say that diet is the most important factor in gender swaying.


----------



## JenNeil

hi ladies we will be swaying for pink when we try after OH vas reversal which im praying goes ok! 

mumof5 i noticed by your ticker your going through the same thing, im looking for new friends esp who are going through a reversal for support etc :) :) 

im going to be taking vitex, and trying the LE diet, and other things ive read

good luck ladies :) :)


----------



## Julesillini8

KalonKiki said:


> Actually, you're right about that, Jules. Some guys are pretty much 50/50, but many of them actually produce more of one than the other. Genetics will generally tell you which one your guy probably leans toward (if he has all sisters then you're likely to get girls or vice versa if he has all brothers). My DF is probably about 50/50 though as he technically has three sisters (he only keeps in touch with one as the other two were from his father's previous marriage and they don't keep in contact with him) and two angel brothers (2nd trimester stillbirths). Women are actually also more receptive of one type of sperm or the other depending on their diet, which is why experts say that diet is the most important factor in gender swaying.

thanks! its so interesting! (myhusband is 1 of 4 boys, he and his older brother both have 2 girls, so there are only grand daughters in the family) we will probably have a third child eventually/// would be nice for a son,but i love having girls,so im ok either way. i still kinda think its 50/50 which gender you end up with, but the theories are very interesting i think! good luck to those swaying, i hope it works!


----------



## PearDrops20

Ooo thats a good piece of information.
My OH only has a sister but has 2 boys already so it'll be interesting to see what happens when we eventually get to try for another :) 
I'll just be focusing more on the diet side of things more than anything I think & just go with the flow I don't want to put any pressure on us as I know that can hinder things.
Fingers crossed we all get healthy bubs when the time comes! :flower:


----------



## teacup22

We swayed loosely, mostly did the girl diet and took certain sups.
It worked though :)


----------



## KalonKiki

What sups did you take, Teacup? I'd love to know as I'd like to do whatever I can so that if I end up with another boy I can just shrug it of and say "Oh well, there's always next time and if it happens again then I guess I was just meant to be a mommy to three gorgeous princes" instead of "Dammit, I should have tried harder" and feeling a bit of gender disappointment for a while.


----------



## MariposaTam

We would love a boy first, so we are going to try a little bit of swaying-though my partner's diet is already leaning more towards boy so we are hopeful that we will be team blue when the time comes without having to change much. Either way, what will be will be so if a little girl happens to be first we would not mind.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, FXed for your first bump to be :blue:, Mari! :flower:

I'm really glad that I had a little boy first. They're so special and I know that he is going to make an excellent big brother (and frankly if I were to have all of one gender I would rather it be boys than girls). <3

Boys are also easier to sway for as there are generally slightly more boys born than girls each year.


----------



## teacup22

I can't exactly remember now! 
I think I made DH take cranberry and I did too and calcium citrate.
I also skipped breakfast and ate pretty healthy. 
Hot bath for DH before dtd and dtd only on certain cycle days (3 days before and one day after O I think?)


----------



## teacup22

Though now we have one of each everyone says "are you stopping now" or "don't need anymore now!"
Really gets my goat :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, I plan to have three whether #2 is a girl or not. A lot of people are judgmental that way when people have one of each and the couple still wants more children. Hell, people have given me weird looks for wanting more when we have a boy! They're like "Why would you need more kids? You had a boy to pass the name along and you'll never have another one as easy as him, you got so lucky. Why not stop at one?". It drives me nuts. :roll:


----------



## PearDrops20

I don't think it's anyone's business how many children you have :)
I have always wanted two & my OH is getting on a bit and doesn't want to be an "old dad" :haha:

My OH has cranberry stuff so thats good :) 
We bought a blender over the weekend so i can start making smoothies, soups & milkshakes so i'll be having a lot more fruit & icecream lol 
:flower:


----------



## JenNeil

those of you wanting a girl, this sounds really funny and im sorry if its been mentioned already and ive missed but have any of you heard of the "hump and dump" way lol

basically you do the deed but if you want pink, DONT lie with your legs up after sex, just get up and get on with things, have a bath etc, apparently it encourages a more female swimmers environment...

its quite a coincidence to me because I kept my legs up after sex for 20 mins to half an hour with all three of my boys, so im definitely not do it next time, anythings worth a try lol....xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Hmm, I don't think I've heard of that one. However, I have heard that it's best to have your SO release as close to the entrance of the vagina as possible while still being inside, so I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## kcbmama

Hi :waves: just wondering if I can join? WTT till end of May, and going to try swaying towards a boy with diets and (ahem) positions &#128563;. We have 2 DD and what I have read re diet etc makes sense to have girls.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome! :wave: :flower:

Good luck in swaying for :blue:! Little boys are so special, mine is the love of my life. :cloud9:

Fortunately swaying for a boy is less complicated and more fun than swaying for a girl (ahem, necessary orgasms? Yes please! :haha:).


----------



## kcbmama

Really kalonkiki? I'm worried I'll be quite down if it's another girl but I'm going to at least try


----------



## KalonKiki

Sometimes I worry that I'll be down if I have a third boy (I would be happy with two boys, but seeing as we only plan to have three it would make me sad to know that I would never get to know what it was like to have a daughter). Then I look at my DS and know that I would get over the initial gender disappointment pretty quickly. Babies are wonderful no matter their gender. :cloud9:

And yes, apparently all of the fun positions are good for boys (probably why I ended up with one :blush:) and it's good for the woman to have an orgasm when TTC a boy because it helps get the boy swimmers up to the egg even faster.


----------



## kcbmama

I was worried I was going to feel like this with our 2nd but I pretty much guessed it was a girl pregnancy, least of all the quick conception, the diet, position and symptoms. By the 20 wk scan I was ready to hear girl, than she didn't empty her bladder for ages and I was urging her on so by the end when she finally did empty it, we asked but I didn't mind as she was healthy and OK. Being our last I'd love a boy, though girls are lovely, I'd love to go shopping for a boy!


----------



## luvmyfam

I'm kind of in the same boat. I adore having boys, but form my third (and last) baby I would like to increase the chance of having a daughter! With my second I was hoping for another boy. But I totally agree with Kalon, that the initial disappointment would be short lived :).


----------



## kcbmama

Possibly we could swap tips as we seem to be wanting the other one(s) want hehe


----------



## KalonKiki

Agreed! Honestly last time my diet made more sense for a girl, but with the timing and positions involved I can see how we ended up with a boy. :blush:


----------



## ds0910

Well after looking into the girl diet I realize my diet made a whole lot of sense for me to have a boy. Between that and ahhmm positions we swayed completely for a boy without knowing it lol. Maybe this time since we know a little more maybe we can get a girl this time lol.


----------



## TranquilityB

teacup22 said:


> We swayed loosely, mostly did the girl diet and took certain sups.
> It worked though :)

Hi teacup22 what supplements did you take if you don't mind me asking. X


----------



## jj84

I'd love a girl first but considering I'm allergic to dairy so my calcium/magnesium levels are quite low, I don't think I've got much of a chance!


----------



## KalonKiki

You can always take Calcium and Magnesium supplements if you're allergic to dairy. Also, diet alone will not guarantee one gender or the other. If it did then I would have a DD instead of a DS. :haha:
So there's always a good chance that you could still end up with a girl if you want to do all of the other swaying methods without the diet. :)


----------



## PearDrops20

Planning etc isn't my strength so I am in the frame of mind that we'll get what we get :) swaying is just going to be something I think about as and when i remember :haha: 
I have been looking at like the multivitamins & suppliments anyways as I am still breastfeeding & my diet at the moment is appalling, although i'm having a lot more fruit thanks to buying a blender! Yummy fruit smoothies.

I can't really remember what we were doing around the time i conceived my son as it wasn't meant to happen. I did eat a lot of steak though.


----------



## cleo2408

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me crashing your thread but I plan on gender swaying later this year and have some pink sway questions! 

Firstly the girl diet is based on low nutrients so should I not take any prenatal vitamins and just stick to taking folic acid, calcium, magnesium and cranberry supplements? Won't this level of nutrients inadvertently sway blue?

Secondly, I produce very little cm even during sex (sorry tmi) and always rely on lube but all of the conception lubricants are ph neutral and so undo all the good work my diet has hopefully achieved!

Any advice us gratefully received. Thankyou in advance.


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly I don't know much about the girl diet. :shrug:
Maybe your OH could take 20 minutes of foreplay for you before sex? Believe me, taking a little time for foreplay can go a long way!


----------



## PearDrops20

As Kalonkiki has said foreplay is a must! I too produce very little cm during sex and we found that at least 15 mins to half an hour of foreplay would help immensely :) 
As for lubes we just use the durex ones although apparently KY lubes are meant to be best for use to gender sway for pink. ( don't quote me on that one though lol) i'm still looking into things like that.

Cranberry supplements are fine as for the others i'm not too sure, i'm not planning on taking folic acid etc until i'm pregnant i'm just going to get it from my foods before then. The other ones again i'm not sure the calcium would work in favour as eating a lot of dairy etc is meant to help swaying for a girl. 

Hope some of this helps lol :flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

cleo2408 said:


> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me crashing your thread but I plan on gender swaying later this year and have some pink sway questions!
> 
> Firstly the girl diet is based on low nutrients so should I not take any prenatal vitamins and just stick to taking folic acid, calcium, magnesium and cranberry supplements? Won't this level of nutrients inadvertently sway blue?
> 
> Secondly, I produce very little cm even during sex (sorry tmi) and always rely on lube but all of the conception lubricants are ph neutral and so undo all the good work my diet has hopefully achieved!
> 
> Any advice us gratefully received. Thankyou in advance.

Hi Cleo! I have been researching girl sways for months now! When it comes to supplements, you should definitely stick with just folic acid instead of a pre-natal vitamin. 

For lube, a lot of girls use sylk lube for a girl sway. It doesn't sway itself but apparently it just doesn't mess up all of your other efforts! 

Foreplay is a no-no in a girl sway. It will really mess with your pH and your also not supposed to have an O at all. HTH!


----------



## luvmyfam

PearDrops20 said:


> As Kalonkiki has said foreplay is a must! I too produce very little cm during sex and we found that at least 15 mins to half an hour of foreplay would help immensely :)
> As for lubes we just use the durex ones although apparently KY lubes are meant to be best for use to gender sway for pink. ( don't quote me on that one though lol) i'm still looking into things like that.
> 
> Cranberry supplements are fine as for the others i'm not too sure, i'm not planning on taking folic acid etc until i'm pregnant i'm just going to get it from my foods before then. The other ones again i'm not sure the calcium would work in favour as eating a lot of dairy etc is meant to help swaying for a girl.
> 
> Hope some of this helps lol :flower:

You really can't get enough Folic acid from diet. Everyone who is TTC needs to be taking at least 400 mcg of Folic acid a day. It also does not sway. :flower:


----------



## PearDrops20

luvmyfam said:


> PearDrops20 said:
> 
> 
> As Kalonkiki has said foreplay is a must! I too produce very little cm during sex and we found that at least 15 mins to half an hour of foreplay would help immensely :)
> As for lubes we just use the durex ones although apparently KY lubes are meant to be best for use to gender sway for pink. ( don't quote me on that one though lol) i'm still looking into things like that.
> 
> Cranberry supplements are fine as for the others i'm not too sure, i'm not planning on taking folic acid etc until i'm pregnant i'm just going to get it from my foods before then. The other ones again i'm not sure the calcium would work in favour as eating a lot of dairy etc is meant to help swaying for a girl.
> 
> Hope some of this helps lol :flower:
> 
> You really can't get enough Folic acid from diet. Everyone who is TTC needs to be taking at least 400 mcg of Folic acid a day. It also does not sway. :flower:Click to expand...

I can't take tablets, so if they come up with a liquid form then i'd be happy to take it lol. Like i've said I won't be putting pressure on myself & having to take those nasty tablets crushed up is not my idea of fun & while I get why you have to take them I just can't, I've only just started being able to take nurofen which are tiny :haha: 

Unless you have some great ideas on how to take them?


----------



## KalonKiki

When I was younger I couldn't swallow pills either. So I would take them in a spoonful of ice cream or yogurt because it helps it go down easier.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've thought about gender swaying but it confuses me so much. There seems to be so many completely different swaying methods and so much conflicting information! there just doesn't seem to be any clear set guidelines on what really can work to sway either way. Some say shettles timing but then some say o+12 for a girl which go against eachother, then some say different vitamins/supplements for a girl but then there's the 'low everything' diet for a girl which then goes against that! 

How did people choose which road to go down with swaying? xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly the conflicting methods confuse me too. I'd really like to find out which one statistically has had the most success or if anyone here personally has used a method that worked for them.


----------



## My_First

The reason there isn't statistically one that swings one way more than another is because statistically in research it's results are pretty much 50/50 with a teeny 1-2% towards male. It's all luck of the draw I'm afraid, but no harm in having fun trying.


----------



## Katy Bug

I'm also confused about it. I guess we'll just try the 3 days before ovulation for a girl, but I'll have to find out when I'm ovulating. I know WHEN I'm ovulating, I don't know the days before it happens. How do those kit works? Guess I'll buy one. Also, if you try for a specific gender, it seems you'd have do it only on the days leading up to ovulation. What about before then and after? *May* help your chances of gender but chances of pregnancy goes down because you won't do it as much!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

KalonKiki said:


> Honestly the conflicting methods confuse me too. I'd really like to find out which one statistically has had the most success or if anyone here personally has used a method that worked for them.

Yes I'd love to know too. Apparently the 'low everything' girl diet is based on certain less economically developed countries where there is a much higher incidence of girls, which some claim is down to the nutritionally-lacking diet there. There is a forum called Gender dreaming where quite a few people have stated success from that, no idea on stats though. As for the timing methods, there are those 'choose the sex of your baby' books which seem to involve that method on Amazon, and the covers always claim that it's 99% successful but lots of people on the reviews complaining it didn't work! 

I would like one of each but I don't think the desire is strong enough for me to sway, it seems like such hard work.


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble of really trying to sway either. I may just do as much of a diet as I can, have DF take a hot bath, and have :sex: in missionary 2 and 3 days before O and cross my fingers.


----------



## PearDrops20

Okay so after some searching around I found Folic acid in liquid form! So if you can't take pills like me you can find it on Amazon it's called Biocare Vitasorb folic acid :haha: 

I will just being mainly doing the diet side of things & have fun with things :)

:Flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm really hoping to get a Baby Comp fertility monitor since it also tells you which days to BD for a girl or boy.

Glad you found it in liquid form! :D


----------



## PearDrops20

Oooo you'll have to let us know how it works :)


----------

